# Field vs. Hunter



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Field. Laziness probably, less cranking on the sight.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I usually shoot better on the hunter face but not today????


----------



## pantherman (Jan 19, 2012)

I enjoy the Hunter more, but as it's usally Hunter then Field on a 2 day shoot, I often shoot the field round better (524 field today shooting BU). Mind you the 80yds always fun with a 5 pin....


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Shot a 542 on the Hunter face today... one of my best scores so far. So, ya... I like the hunter round... lol

Though, I go with the lazyness excuse too sometimes...

B~


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

Brad HT said:


> Shot a 542 on the Hunter face today... one of my best scores so far. So, ya... I like the hunter round... lol
> 
> Though, I go with the lazyness excuse too sometimes...
> 
> B~


Good shooting!


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

erdman41 said:


> Field. Laziness probably, less cranking on the sight.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


I hear that! When all I used to shoot was indoors I always wondered how shooters claim they could burn up a sight? Enter field archey!


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

I prefer field. All those odd distances in hunter are hard for me to keep straight in my head as to where I need to aim on the target face.


----------



## LHpuncher (Apr 12, 2004)

I usually do a point of 2 better on the hunter round


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I shot my first field shoot today. It was the hunter round, I had a lot of fun even thought my score was not so hot (543). I dropped 21 on the target faces, for some reason the walk ups were my worse. I will be shooting the field course next weekend so then I can give my honest opinon. for now I have to say Hunter.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Hopperton said:


> I shot my first field shoot today. It was the hunter round, I had a lot of fun even thought my score was not so hot (543). I dropped 21 on the target faces, for some reason the walk ups were my worse. I will be shooting the field course next weekend so then I can give my honest opinon. for now I have to say Hunter.


 I'm confused.(old) dropping 21 on either 28 targets would be a 539. :noidea:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I shoot BHFS (5 fixed pins) and my PB scores have been on the Field face(64x 551), but my average is higher on the hunter face. There are times it seems that white dot is so much larger than the black dot. Another thing is the Field face has better holding points for a pin shooter than the Hunter face. On the Hunter face, once I get past 48 yds, the holding points are more difficult.


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

mag41vance said:


> I'm confused.(old) dropping 21 on either 28 targets would be a 539. :noidea:


I dropped 21 on the target face. But I shot 4 elevens on the animal face.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

Hopperton said:


> I dropped 21 on the target face. But I shot 4 elevens on the animal face.


no 11's on the animal round.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

A little off on that one Rock. If the first arrow hits scoring area on the animal round, 21 is the highest score possible if you hit the dot.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

r49740 said:


> A little off on that one Rock. If the first arrow hits scoring area on the animal round, 21 is the highest score possible if you hit the dot.



21's, yes
11's, no

i looked it up to make sure. even the #3 arrow doesnt score that. and yes, ive been tupid enough to have to shoot one of the #3 arrows a time or few. and to date so far, ive NEVER cleaned an animal round. scored a 560, but never shot all 21's. kinda irritating at times. 

5. Scoring:
5.1

21, 20 or 18 for the first arrow
17, 16 or 14 for the second arrow
13, 12 or 10 for the third arrow


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Early in the season I prefer the Field round because there is only 2 walk-ups and 1 fan. It gives me chance to work the bugs out of my setup and marks. Once I have things dialed in like I want, it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

rock monkey said:


> 21's, yes
> 11's, no
> 
> i looked it up to make sure. even the #3 arrow doesnt score that. and yes, ive been tupid enough to have to shoot one of the #3 arrows a time or few. and to date so far, ive NEVER cleaned an animal round. scored a 560, but never shot all 21's. kinda irritating at times.
> ...


Good point. I saw the 11 but was thinking 21. Maybe thats what he meant if coming from 3d or vegas type games with 10's as top end scores. IDK, misread on my part.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

r49740 said:


> Good point. I saw the 11 but was thinking 21. Maybe thats what he meant if coming from 3d or vegas type games with 10's as top end scores. IDK, misread on my part.



thats ok......and i still wont take your ice cream from you. weasel did it.:ninja:


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

Yes this was my first field so I was calling 21's as 11. LOL it was hard to get used to while shooting.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Field, no I mean Hunter , no wait a second I mean Field , no I do mean Hunter, no maybe its Field, or it could be Hunter,aaaaahhhh I can't make up my mind, can someone choose for me......


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

nock tune said:


> Field, no I mean Hunter , no wait a second I mean Field , no I do mean Hunter, no maybe its Field, or it could be Hunter,aaaaahhhh I can't make up my mind, can someone choose for me......


David, How bout which ever course is the flattest?


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

The white dot really is easier to aim at for me. It even looks a little bigger. The fiber seems to never leave the dot---and all I have to do is let it happen without screwing it up. Easier said than done.


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)

pantherman said:


> I enjoy the Hunter more, but as it's usally Hunter then Field on a 2 day shoot, I often shoot the field round better (524 field today shooting BU). Mind you the 80yds always fun with a 5 pin....


A slight aside to the topic: are there many field courses in the UK? I used to live in East Herts.


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)

I prefer Field for targets up to 60 yards, because that's my last pin, and I often aim at parts of the outer ring for yardages that don't end in a 0. With my 5 pin sight, I'm aiming at a knot in a tree at 80 yards, so the target face doesn't matter much.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

MustangLassie said:


> I prefer Field for targets up to 60 yards, because that's my last pin, and I often aim at parts of the outer ring for yardages that don't end in a 0. With my 5 pin sight, I'm aiming at a knot in a tree at 80 yards, so the target face doesn't matter much.


Time to move to freestyle my friend :wink:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Kade said:


> Time to move to freestyle my friend :wink:
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been trying to convince her of that for a while. :tongue:


----------



## gripNrip (Oct 7, 2003)

I like them both, also. That 32 yd fan is tough, and I really love it when I clean that one... It does happen, on occasion...:RockOn:


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

MustangLassie said:


> I prefer Field for targets up to 60 yards, because that's my last pin, and I often aim at parts of the outer ring for yardages that don't end in a 0. With my 5 pin sight, I'm aiming at a knot in a tree at 80 yards, so the target face doesn't matter much.


I can't imagine the frustration that would come from shooting field with a fixed pin setup. I'd go bananas.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

BuckeyeRed said:


> I can't imagine the frustration that would come from shooting field with a fixed pin setup. I'd go bananas.


It's even more frustrating when one of them lays down mid50's on you.


----------



## tennpin (May 20, 2005)

My friend Danny Cobb use to shoot in the 550's with pins back in the early 90's .


----------



## MustangLassie (Aug 24, 2011)

Kade said:


> Time to move to freestyle my friend :wink:


When I can shoot consistently tight groups with pins, I'll try Freestyle. I used to work in IT, so I've already been to the Dark Side.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

MustangLassie said:


> I used to work in IT, so I've already been to the Dark Side.


Oh, you ain't seen nothin yet.. 

I prefer field vs hunter, for one simple reason.. I shoot a powerful lens and can't see anything but the 5 ring on most targets, some a bit of 4, so it's easier for me to find the center of the target quickly if I fail to keep my eye on the spot as I draw and settle in on the spot on a field target.. if I draw a bit off center of the target, I can easily find my way on a field target, the hunter, well, it tends to just be like the 'dark side' if you draw and settle off center..


----------

